# How important is contour cutting?



## PcFlyer77 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello,
I am doing some research on vinyl cutters and I currently have my eye on the GCC Expert 24 and GCC Expert 24 LX. Unless I'm mistaken, I believe the only difference between the two is that the LX has an optical eye for contour cutting. Now to my question, How vaulable is the contour cutting option and what exactly is it? I'm thinking of doing strictly vinyl products (mostly t-shirts), so I wouldn't have to worry about cutting out transfer papers. Is it worth the extra $200 or so to get the contour cutting feature if I'm never going to use it? Thanks in advance for the help

(I'm under the assumption that contour cutting is just the ability to cut around the image on transfer paper via registration marks and an optical eye.)


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

yea contour cutting is to cut around images on transfers so that you dont press the whole transfer sheet. I have contour cutting on my cutter and have never used it. I provide strictly vinyl decals for windows and magnetic signs. I just got into thermoflex which is for tshirts.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

oo0o one more thing i forgot to mention. I like the whole optical eye funtion because it allows you to see exactly where your cut will start. The red laser shows where the blade will begin to cut so you get a more precise measure for your vinyl. I have 2 cutters and one has optical eye and contour cutting and the other dont. The one that dont is ok but i like the optical eye better..


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a cutter without an optical eye (Roland SV-12) and wish it did. Being able to cut decals you print (using an epson 1100 with CIS as an example) and then contour cut opens up a lot of business opportunities. Not to mention the thermal transfers for t-shirts.

You say you're thinking about doing strictly vinyl products, but with the optical eye, the room for expansion, if needed, is always there. I'd say it's worth it. One medium to large job of printed transfers and the optical eye feature pays for itself.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

If you do not plan on doing opaque transfer papers, then you really do not need an optic eye. Most cutters that have a servo motor have an optic eye. Chosing between the Expert 24 and the Expert 24 LX? If you do not need an optic eye, I would get the Expert 24, as that is the only difference.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The LX also can be fitted with a flat bed.....


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree with Nick. I have the eye but have only used it to make sure it worked and I know how to use it. I don't offer dark transfers and mostly do either light garments, signs, rhinestone templates or vinyl shirts. It depends on what you want to do and what you want to spend.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Nick is spot on on this and more people are in the same boat as Chuck, they have a machine with a optical eye but never or very seldom do they use it,


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

royster13 said:


> The LX also can be fitted with a flat bed.....


True! Good point.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

So, if I had a cutter with contour cut I could print on a different media/device and then move it to the cutter and use contour cut? This never occurred to me before... Hope it's true.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

It is true. You can print on transfer paper with reg. marks, move to your cutter and contour cut out your design. That's the simple explaination.


----------



## PcFlyer77 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help folks!

I think I may just stick with the Expert 24 since I'm on a tight budget. I'm also thinking about going with the Pro World 15 x 15 heat press. I'm a little nervous using such a cheap heat press, but I've heard nothing but good things about their customer service. If things work well, I'll probably upgrade my equipment and get the Roland GX-24 and a better heat press.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

i use a cheap press. has worked great for 2 yrs. paid like 250


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine, purchased from US Cutter, caught fire last weekend. Working on getting a replacement, under warranty...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Get a decent infra red thermometer.....


----------



## PcFlyer77 (Jan 27, 2008)

When it comes to applying vinyl to a shirt, how sensitive is it to things like time, temperature, and pressure. I remember reading somewhere that heat transfers have to be done at exactly a certain temperature and a specific pressure, and if they are left in for a couple of seconds too long or too less, it won't come out right. I'm sure vinyl has specific instructions to follow as well, but is it really something to worry about?


----------

